

HashiCorp Announces Atlas and Raises $10M - sjkaliski
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/09/hashicorp-announces-new-devops-management-tool-and-10m-in-funding/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8727858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8727858)

